
Show HN: Free API to convert media to gifs - anonfunction
https://github.com/gifs/api
======
anonfunction
Example of importing an instagram video:
[http://api.gifs.com/media/import?source=https://www.instagra...](http://api.gifs.com/media/import?source=https://www.instagram.com/p/BB_5-ZUIC6t/)

~~~
anonfunction
Demo of the gif player using vine videos:
[http://montanaflynn.github.io/basketball-
style/](http://montanaflynn.github.io/basketball-style/)

------
SurfKid
This is cool. Giffy also has this ability I think.

~~~
anonfunction
Thanks! It's just the beginning of some very cool things we have planned like
captions and effects. It also opens the door for integrations with CMS's and
publishers to start using our gif player[1] and driving traffic back to their
sites.

1\. [https://gifs.com/docs/player](https://gifs.com/docs/player)

